# Alternative to Rave Signature Blend



## Rharrison (Oct 17, 2020)

I've been stuck using this bean for over 5 years now. I keep trying other beans but all don't seem to be as good as the signature blend. Any alternative recommendations please? Set up is Rocket Evo v2 and Mini Mazzer.


----------



## JohnC56 (Oct 17, 2020)

Like has bean espresso blend


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

How much do you spend on these 'other' beans? You shouldn't have trouble finding something better quality but there's obviously an element of personal taste involved. For cheap and simple I liked the Rave espresso blend they used to only sell wholesale to cafes. I found it nice for milk drinks.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Rharrison said:


> I've been stuck using this bean for over 5 years now. I keep trying other beans but all don't seem to be as good as the signature blend. Any alternative recommendations please? Set up is Rocket Evo v2 and Mini Mazzer.


 How do you drink your coffee?


----------



## Rharrison (Oct 17, 2020)

All good points. I usually have a flat white or latte. Other beans I have tried all around the £20 per kilo. I've tried more expense a few times but still don't taste as good. I prefer mello but plenty of flavour.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rharrison said:


> All good points. I usually have a flat white or latte. Other beans I have tried all around the £20 per kilo. I've tried more expense a few times but still don't taste as good. I prefer mello but plenty of flavour.


 Have you had a look at some of the James gourmet blends

.https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/espresso-profile-coffee/

or this

https://thecoffeehopper.com/product/archetype-espresso-1kg/?return-category=&return-title=

or this

https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/hero/original-espresso-1kg/


----------



## Rharrison (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions - I will try them all!


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Coffee Compass are a big board favourite and have some very nice traditional style comfort blends. Some can run a little darker than Rave, but they are extremely full of flavour and for the most part really easy to dial in.

I think you would like Brighton Lanes, which is very nice just now. I would recommend any of the espresso range that took your fancy, but the Mahogany Roast Malabar Hit is also very delicious right now.

If you make a few more posts, you can request the board member discount of 15%.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rharrison said:


> Thanks for the suggestions - I will try them all!


 also I believe BlackCatCoffee Chocolate point is a favourite too. I'm into light roasts recently, so can't recommend much.


----------



## jules1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Bristol has a number of roasters which you could go and meet. It's nice to build a relationship with folk you are buying and learning from. Some suggestions:

https://cliftoncoffee.co.uk

https://www.triplecoroast.com

ttps://www.blindowlcoffee.com

https://extractcoffee.co.uk

https://www.bristolcoffeecompany.co.uk

https://wogancoffee.com

Have fun!


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/products/resolute

I keep going back to this, never tried the Rave though. Infact I'm going to order some now.


----------



## Hemmo (Oct 8, 2020)

I received these two from Darkwoods (Huddersfield) yesterday. The Panama is a light roast but hell has it got bags of flavour. I'm drinking it V60 black.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Hemmo said:


> I received these two from Darkwoods (Huddersfield) yesterday. The Panama is a light roast but hell has it got bags of flavour. I'm drinking it V60 black.
> 
> View attachment 46872


 Any roast dates on the bag yet? Darkwoods roast some nice coffee....but the lack of roast date puts a lot of people off. Had a discussion with them about it on Twitter.... but they seemed reluctant for whatever reason.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ooglewoogle said:


> Any roast dates on the bag yet? Darkwoods roast some nice coffee....but the lack of roast date puts a lot of people off. Had a discussion with them about it on Twitter.... but they seemed reluctant for whatever reason.


 Yeah I had some bags off him that had no date as well.


----------



## Hemmo (Oct 8, 2020)

ooglewoogle said:


> Any roast dates on the bag yet? Darkwoods roast some nice coffee....but the lack of roast date puts a lot of people off. Had a discussion with them about it on Twitter.... but they seemed reluctant for whatever reason.


 There is a BBF on both of bags 12th April 2021 with the note best used 6 months after roasting date.... which theoretically gives you a roasting date of 12th October 2020.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Hemmo said:


> There is a BBF on both of bags 12th April 2021 with the note best used 6 months after roasting date.... which theoretically gives you a roasting date of 12th October 2020.
> 
> View attachment 46904


 Thanks, that's great to hear.... perhaps they listened after all! 😉

I get the impression that they do a lot of supply to farm shop type places, so worried that a roasting date might put people off buying a bag that has sat on the shelf for a while. I guess that stating the use by date is a compromise.... like you say, backward-revealing roast date for us home baristas, but also appearing fresh for the store shelves.


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm also using rave signature although have enjoyed a couple of others with a similar flavour profile:

http://www.alchemycoffee.co.uk/opus-espresso-1kg.html

https://www.roastworks.co.uk/product/the-espresso-beans-1kg/

I'll probably try some other suggestions on here.


----------



## Rharrison (Oct 17, 2020)

MrOrk said:


> https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/products/resolute
> 
> I keep going back to this, never tried the Rave though. Infact I'm going to order some now.


 This is actually my second favourite coffee! We had this for about 6 months - when taking a break from the Signature blend


----------



## Rharrison (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have ordered a kilo from James Gourmet Coffee Chapin Blend - Los Amigos All about Guatemala. It's going to take me months to get through all the suggestions and a lot of coffee drinking - a perfect lockdown pastime .


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Rharrison said:


> This is actually my second favourite coffee! We had this for about 6 months - when taking a break from the Signature blend


 Well it's sure to be of my taste then! Although it hardly pushing boundaries! I did order a little something else also. I'll see how I go on.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'll second some of the suggestions although they are all a bit light for my taste. James Gourmet house blend, Black Cat Chocolate Point and Compass Brighton Lanes.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> also I believe BlackCatCoffee Chocolate point is a favourite too. I'm into light roasts recently, so can't recommend much.


 Absolutely spot on with this. I'm currently having my first flat white with Chocolate Point and after having drank mostly Signature Blend over the past few years it's pretty similar.


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Hey, I'd recommend the Dear Green - Goosedubs blend. Quite versatile to work with if you have numerous methods.


----------



## Rharrison (Oct 17, 2020)

I've now tried most of the the James Gourmet coffee now - The best one for me was the Chapin - full of flavour and poured a great shot with plenty of crema


----------



## Rharrison (Oct 17, 2020)

I also liked the Formula 6


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2017)

The Bolts from Baytown Coffee is probably along the same lines, I much prefer it.


----------

